# Quitting the job you hate without another one lined up?



## noname42 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, 
First of all Im an INTP, and work in a bank. My two years in this place is distarous and tragic at the same time. 

I don't like my job, its not What I wanted to do at all. My boss is a psychopath, he have previous cases of harassment and abuse. The place where I work at is not really a big name and have a very bad reputation in the market.

Since I worked there two years ago, I'm slowly sinking into a stage of depression. I have gained weight, sleeping alot, my health is in a state of deterioration. I can't talk to people anymore, I have this anxiety like feeling etc.

Im 100% sure of my decision to quit.Some of the reasons are
- I need a break to figure out whatI want in life.
- I saved alot of money for this. I will never grow in this place, its doing more harm than good.
- I want to rebuild myself, so I can carry on with my life.
- Its better to face this phase in life when Im still relatively young 25 years with no commitments. Then realizing how screwed up I'm when its too late.
- Im wasting valuable time

I will quit when I reach a certain amount of savings, but I want to ask you guys. 

Whats your opinion about of all of this? 
Can anybody share if something similar happened to them?

Thanks


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

noname42 said:


> Hi,
> First of all Im an INTP, and work in a bank. My two years in this place is distarous and tragic at the same time.
> 
> I don't like my job, its not What I wanted to do at all. My boss is a psychopath, he have previous cases of harassment and abuse. The place where I work at is not really a big name and have a very bad reputation in the market.
> ...


If your mental/physical health is at risk and your job is a career killer too then yeah, I understand your decision.

It's wise you're saving up, it's always good to have "fuck you money" for situations like this (meaning, you can safely hold up your middle finger and walk away if you're not financially dependent). 

Have you explored all options besides quitting, is my first question? 

Do you think you can somehow still get a reference if you quit? 

Also, breaks in your CV can be a problem; you'll always have to explain them in the future. 

If you need a break while looking for another job, consider doing something in the meantime:
- Travelling
- Education/Courses
- Freelance jobs
- Voluntary work
- etc.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I understand where you're coming from. I'm having similar feelings at the moment. Also, if you feel that this is detrimental to your physical and mental well being, it would be best for you to leave this job when you're able to handle it financially. I'd try to have enough money to make it 4-6 months without a job in the mean time (as much as possible really). While I know not everyone has the ability to live with family, but is that an option while you get back on your feet? I understand that some people do not have this option. 

Do you have an inkling or vague idea of what you might want to do?
Do you plan to stay in your current location/city or plan to move?

I'll try my best to advise as I can relate to some of this. I hope you do find something that makes you happier.


----------



## noname42 (Mar 8, 2013)

Alles_Paletti said:


> If your mental/physical health is at risk and your job is a career killer too then yeah, I understand your decision.
> 
> It's wise you're saving up, it's always good to have "fuck you money" for situations like this (meaning, you can safely hold up your middle finger and walk away if you're not financially dependent).
> 
> ...


Have I explored all other options?
I hate funking banking, and my job is a deviation from what I want. I don't like it, I hate accounting, its boring etc.

Getting a reference will be a little bit hard, because Im leaving in a very difficult time

Im planning in learning some programming and hopefully doing masters in economics. Hopefully there is also prospects for volunteering.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

noname42 said:


> Hi,
> First of all Im an INTP, and work in a bank. My two years in this place is distarous and tragic at the same time.
> 
> I don't like my job, its not What I wanted to do at all. My boss is a psychopath, he have previous cases of harassment and abuse. The place where I work at is not really a big name and have a very bad reputation in the market.
> ...


ENFP, am in a similar situation and I have the same reasons along with he same plan :/...imo its now when we are young with no other obligations like kids and family. Later on we'd be stuck or worse.

My best reason is that I'm stuck and there are no opportunities for growth. I need to get out before its too late.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

noname42 said:


> Im 100% sure of my decision to quit.Some of the reasons are
> - I need a break to figure out whatI want in life.
> - I saved alot of money for this. I will never grow in this place, its doing more harm than good.
> - I want to rebuild myself, so I can carry on with my life.
> ...


From experience: 

Quit if you feel that's your only option because you see no future there.
But not before you have something else lined up.
Unless you want a break(vacation) to unwind and figure out what your passions are.
In which case set a timeline in advance as to how long you can escape for; have a very strict guideline(goal planning) set out.
Which really should be drawn up before you quit the job.
Being unemployed for too long will bring you more detrimental psychological problems/stress in the long run opposed to sticking it out at your job and adapting while improving yourself.


----------



## noname42 (Mar 8, 2013)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> From experience:
> 
> Quit if you feel that's your only option because you see no future there.
> But not before you have something else lined up.
> ...


I don't have any option, I have just lost it, I can't feel it anymore. The only reason I'm not fired is because of political reason (Im not good at it). I could have stayed in the job while seeking my passion, but unfortunately that didn't happen. I was busy applying for other jobs, hoping to move on. Apparently,I had more than 15 different interviews and none of them gave me an offer.So, there is something definitely wrong.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> From experience:
> 
> Quit if you feel that's your only option because you see no future there.
> But not before you have something else lined up.
> ...


Question. What if I don't plan to work under someone else again, hopefully...? >.> got the whole self discovery done years go and am planning to go freelance web development/programming & photography with special project in the works (already doing freelance work and have acquired skills and equipment). My main problem is time which staying at the job consumes and feeling drained at the end of the day which drastically cuts into the time I'd have to pursue further development. 

I'd have a place to stay, room, food and time if I quit :S....still haven't quit tho...

My reason for not being employed under someone is that I don't function well when I lack autonomy, purpose and further self development, none of which is provided by the current job. I'm told what to do exactly & to not deviate, no chance for advancement, haven't learned anything new in 2 years. I tried moving to other positions in the company, however the boss decided I cannot be replaced due to my technical & language skills which are required to communicate with our external suppliers & the main corporation. Its a dead end secure job I'm good at, in a bad economy which won't enable me to ever be able to provide for a family (pay sucks here).

The plan would be to use photography to generate enough income to pay bills, use the rest of the time to learn more & build the online platform/business. Theoretically I can make 2-3x my current paycheck from photography alone if I invest more time and I'd be free to study & take risks with the business.

I'd appreciate your Te-Si input, thx.



noname42 said:


> I don't have any option, I have just lost it, I can't feel it anymore. The only reason I'm not fired is because of political reason (Im not good at it). I could have stayed in the job while seeking my passion, but unfortunately that didn't happen. I was busy applying for other jobs, hoping to move on. Apparently,I had more than 15 different interviews and none of them gave me an offer.So, there is something definitely wrong.


Global economy is in a really bad state right now, finding good alternatives won't be easy. A lot also depends on your preference, skills and what the market demands (looks like engineering & IT right now alternatively professions like welders are in high demand).

I don't understand, you already quit?


----------



## noname42 (Mar 8, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Question. What if I don't plan to work under someone else again, hopefully...? >.> got the whole self discovery done years go and am planning to go freelance web development/programming & photography with special project in the works (already doing freelance work and have acquired skills and equipment). My main problem is time which staying at the job consumes and feeling drained at the end of the day which drastically cuts into the time I'd have to pursue further development.
> 
> I'd have a place to stay, room, food and time if I quit :S....still haven't quit tho...
> 
> ...


No, I still didn't quit my job. But,I will in a month time. Although, I didn't learn alot in my job, technically speakingbut I learned alot about myself. 

First, I want to go into web and application development. I like the concept, but I still have no background about it amd eager to become proficient ASAP. I want to join the over hyped startup scene. I want to own my owm thing. I want to believe in what I do, even if the materialistic gain is not that rewarding. 

I hate my job, I'm not good at it, most probably will never be. So I don't have too much choice actually.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

noname42 said:


> No, I still didn't quit my job. But,I will in a month time. Although, I didn't learn alot in my job, technically speakingbut I learned alot about myself.
> 
> First, I want to go into web and application development. I like the concept, but I still have no background about it amd eager to become proficient ASAP. I want to join the over hyped startup scene. I want to own my owm thing. I want to believe in what I do, even if the materialistic gain is not that rewarding.
> 
> I hate my job, I'm not good at it, most probably will never be. So I don't have too much choice actually.


*Useful links to programming:*

Reddit programmer
Reddit learn programming
Programming, Motherfucker. Do you speak it!?
Web developer from scratch

Programming nowadays is a very useful skill to have.


----------



## Zenobia Kael (Sep 16, 2014)

Best of luck. I wish the best for you, personally I'd stick with crap job for awhile while you get some education in what you want to do. Worst thing possible is to leave there where you at least have income. Try and move into something else have it fail, and not have income at all. My pops (istj) had told me these things before. And boy did I wish I listened to him. Be wise. That's all what I'm trying to say


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

As a veteran quitter, I approve . Seriously tho, it sounds like you have (or will have) your ducks in a row in terms of savings. 25 is a great time to take a sabbatical, maybe explore other careers. No job is worth your mental health. 

I actually took a sabbatical at 25 too. I was in an accounting job that I hated, it was really affecting my health (showed up hungover too many times). I had a 8-10 month buffer of savings, and I had been working my ass off a little too long in my opinion. In hindsight, my only regret is not having enough fun during my time off. I should have taken more road trips, visited my sister living two states away, worked on my golf game.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I've done that, gave in my notice and didn't work the second week of it because my job environment was so awful. I'm now in education and volunteering but a lot happier for it and more likely to have better references relevant to the sector I actually want to work in. If you find yourself at a loose end, try volunteering your time for free.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

First off, you sound rather invested in your job and worried that you're not good at it. Don't be so invested in something that you're trying to leave behind ASAP. That's so bad for your mental state and it will just destroy you if you keep it up long enough. 

Back in November I quit my job on a whim with nothing lined up or even having interviews set up, or looking. It was really on a whim. I just couldn't take the dishonesty of the job anymore and I couldn't pretend that I was invested and keep the facade up for any longer. 

Even though it felt absolutely awesome to quit, and I did have some money saved up just in case, that money fleeted fast due to unexpected expenses and the fact that it took me a whole month after full-time job searching and finding movie gigs for a day or two. I just needed ANYTHING else to keep myself busy because a month of unemployment was top five worst experiences of my life. I did get something at Starbucks though. It was something to pay the bills, but unfortunately it was something I was going to do for like two months until I found another job, but here I am still.



Long story short, unemployment sucks. By all means, quit your job, but have a game plan that's written out before you do so. It's good that you have a plan afterwards, just make sure you follow through it. If you are interested in learning about web development, I know Khan Academy has some programs that help with teaching that. There's also Coursera.

https://www.khanacademy.org/
https://www.coursera.org/courses

And, when you feel confident enough and put some stuff of your own together, you can always freelance in the meantime. 

https://www.freelancer.com/?t=n&utm_expid=294858-322.JNXGEs-CRG2evxD91jNdxA.1


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

noname42 said:


> I don't have any option, I have just lost it, I can't feel it anymore. The only reason I'm not fired is because of political reason (Im not good at it). I could have stayed in the job while seeking my passion, but unfortunately that didn't happen. I was busy applying for other jobs, hoping to move on. Apparently,I had more than 15 different interviews and none of them gave me an offer.So, there is something definitely wrong.


That's probably more of a reason for you to stay until you have things figured out for yourself. It sounds like you want to quit because you don't feel adequate and the pressure of not living up to your duty or how you look because of it is influencing your decision. If you can hold onto the job and earn money; there's nothing stopping you from forming a future oriented organized plan in the meantime while quitting at a later date.



FreeBeer said:


> Question. What if I don't plan to work under someone else again, hopefully...? >.> got the whole self discovery done years go and am planning to go freelance web development/programming & photography with special project in the works (already doing freelance work and have acquired skills and equipment). My main problem is time which staying at the job consumes and feeling drained at the end of the day which drastically cuts into the time I'd have to pursue further development.
> 
> I'd have a place to stay, room, food and time if I quit :S....still haven't quit tho...
> 
> I'd appreciate your Te-Si input, thx.


Pretending that my Te-Si doesn't exist... Pursue it on the weekends and make time at the end of workdays. Being an entrepreneur will probably have you working harder and even longer hours; might as well get acquainted sooner.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Pretending that my Te-Si doesn't exist... Pursue it on the weekends and make time at the end of workdays. Being an entrepreneur will probably have you working harder and even longer hours; might as well get acquainted sooner.


Hmm, makes sense. Looks like I'll continue with that till a breakthrough is in sight. Thx for responding.


----------

